# GoPro



## jrpro130

Can't seem to get a good mount setup!

What is everyone else using? Heres a quick video...also going to switch to 720p it's on 960

Thinking about getting the chest mount...we never wear helmets so that is out of the question :flames:


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Check out hat cams. They have a hat that is a mounting system, just google the name. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DjScrimm

Head Band. Goggles backwards. Visor. 
These 3 ways work. Or just film certain times, this is what we've mostly resorted too. It results in a much better video, I'm personally not a fan of the view seen when they're worn on the body/drivers perspective.
JMO


----------



## jrpro130

I'm gonna try the hat cam! I think that might be a winner...

This way it's just like you can't really see whats going on too much. I want to be able to see the holes and other people riding


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Exactly, they have a facebook page as well. A buddy of mine it when we ride and he loves it, takes good videos as well with it.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah if you want people to see what you are looking at, its got to be something on your head pointed where you are looking like the head band,hat cam, goggle mount or helmet mount. I have been fighting other types of mounts for years and its been hard on my camera with the vibrations on the machine. Although my pole-mount with the isulator mounts is not too bad. 

This is some quick cuts but its has the the only two machine mounts that have worked out.

The front plastics mount and the pole.


----------



## speedman

you got a gopro ricky!!! nice man best camera ever to me i love mine!!!


----------



## Coolwizard

The bicycle seat post mount for the Go Pro adapts well to the racks and other places on the brute.


----------



## jrpro130

Thats what I have, it is OK but shakes a lot...I ordered the hat so I'll see how that does, I'm always up for experimenting


----------



## Polaris425

I want one. Lol


----------



## DLB

What mounts have you tried? Here is a video I made recently with the GoPro 2:





 
I've only used the suction cup mount so far. I hair shaky since it was mounted on the plastics, but not too bad considering the terrain and speeds we rode. 

I have the adhesive mounts, chest strap, head strap and roll bar mount but haven't used them yet.


----------



## Stogi

These Gopros are pretty cool and I've been thinking about getting one. Only thing I don't like about them is the sound quality. Everything sounds like your in a tin can.


----------



## NMKawierider

Stogi said:


> These Gopros are pretty cool and I've been thinking about getting one. Only thing I don't like about them is the sound quality. Everything sounds like your in a tin can.


That's because they are inside that waterproof box. It could be worse. My Contour has a waterproof box too but I almost never use it because it makes the sound quality way worse then the GoPro. But after so may years on the trail, my mic has about had it anyway so...


----------



## Polaris425

That's what good cover music is for :rockn: lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> That's what good cover music is for :rockn: lol


 
And that's whay I do it on most of mine...lol:agreed:


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> Grim Reapers in the snow 1 3 11.mov - YouTube


well I have to say Im extremely jealous of your riding area there. Looks like a blast. When I get rich I'll take a week off and trailer out there to ride w/ you. lol Or when I Retire, which is more likely, so See you in about 20 years. lmao.


----------



## Coolwizard

jrpro130 said:


> Thats what I have, it is OK but shakes a lot...I ordered the hat so I'll see how that does, I'm always up for experimenting


Cut a piece of rubber inner tube and black tape it to the rack, then use the mount. It cuts down on the vibrations and lets you get the mount really tight.


----------



## Stogi

I got a Kodak playsport for Christmas. It's claimed to be waterproof down to 10 feet , dust proof and shock proof. It also has a place on the bottom to attach a mount. 1080p hd and stills. Sound quality is decent .


----------



## wcs61

For my mount all I did was use one of the stick on that came with the camera. Since I do not have the radiator relocated on the rack I mount the bracket just below the front rack and above the center of the rad. opening. When I install the camera housing I take a small bungee cord and hook it onto the rack, go around the base of the camera housing and back to the rack. This eliminates all the shaking you get from rough terrain. Well it seems to work but more testing is needed when the weather warms up and people get out into the woods.


----------



## jrpro130

Hat cam is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## yokochrist

In a week or so I'll have some video up of a chest mounted GoPro HD Hero. I've always wanted to see what it will be like.


----------



## jrpro130

I defininetly want to try chest mount also, but the hat cam is the best so far


----------



## Waddaman

Thought id open this back up. Im getting a go pro hero 3 black edition for christmas, and im wondering where to mount the camera on my helmet? some people mount them on the side, some people mount them on the top, some on the chin area.. Im wondering 1. from the recorders perspective which is better??? also which one is most likely to get covered in mud/snow as I want to avoid that. 2. From the watchers perspective which do you enjoy watching better??


My thoughts are this.. I like seeing the actual ATV in the video on the bottom at least a bit to see what the driver is doing, see the speedo all that stuff. But im not to fond of seeing a helmet in half the screen all the time.. especially because I want to run ultra wide to see as much as possible and that will just make seeing the helmet all the time even more annoying.. so im kind of steering away from the side mount... but each one seems to have its downside.

The top mount doesn't have the problem of a helmet being in the shot all the time, but seeing the controls/atv is harder + I can only imagine how many branches sticks mud and everything else would hit it.

And last is the "chin" mount.. this seems the best choice as it doesn't get a whole lot of mud and you know where it is at all times so you can avoid branches etc. You can also see the handle bars and controls well and in front of you without it being really high. but... the biggest thing is how can you mount it right there? some sort of extensions off the side so it goes infront of the mouthpiece? does this make to much leverage/vibrations? will it pick up my breathing?


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Thought id open this back up. Im getting a go pro hero 3 black edition for christmas, and im wondering where to mount the camera on my helmet? some people mount them on the side, some people mount them on the top, some on the chin area.. Im wondering 1. from the recorders perspective which is better??? also which one is most likely to get covered in mud/snow as I want to avoid that. 2. From the watchers perspective which do you enjoy watching better??
> 
> 
> My thoughts are this.. I like seeing the actual ATV in the video on the bottom at least a bit to see what the driver is doing, see the speedo all that stuff. But im not to fond of seeing a helmet in half the screen all the time.. especially because I want to run ultra wide to see as much as possible and that will just make seeing the helmet all the time even more annoying.. so im kind of steering away from the side mount... but each one seems to have its downside.
> 
> The top mount doesn't have the problem of a helmet being in the shot all the time, but seeing the controls/atv is harder + I can only imagine how many branches sticks mud and everything else would hit it.
> 
> And last is the "chin" mount.. this seems the best choice as it doesn't get a whole lot of mud and you know where it is at all times so you can avoid branches etc. You can also see the handle bars and controls well and in front of you without it being really high. but... the biggest thing is how can you mount it right there? some sort of extensions off the side so it goes infront of the mouthpiece? does this make to much leverage/vibrations? will it pick up my breathing?


Oh decessions desessions. My new GPH3B came yesterday and I am starting to consider where too. With my Contour I have three Ram mounts on the quad-2 rear on either side and one center front...which I bought a Ram GP ball adapter for... And on the helmet I have a mount certer top and one on the right side. All these have their advantages and disadvantages. I think my first spot on the helmet for the GP is going to be front center so I can aim it slightly down enough to capture sone of the front of the quad bit with the wide FOV, get as much area as I can in front. I might put a mount on the left side too just to see how it is. Go Pro makes a chest mount too one might consider. I say veriety is the spice of life so try it everywhere...and keep changing!...lol

By the way...you are going to freak-out on the quality of the video. The detail is amazing! GPs 720 @ 60FPS is better then anyone elses 1080


----------



## abthis01

If you have snorkels like my Brute the chest mount only sees them and your hands, had to stand up all the time to see over....I found chin mount is best keeping mud away from lens. I also strap a pole to the racks on the back and take it along. I change the mount locations through the entire ride. Remember, the GoPro shows best when you are as close as possible to the action...far away doesnt show up as good. 

This one basically hand held the camera, used bike mount on racks 





This one shows I just tried to get as close as possible to the action


----------



## Ole Nasty

nmkawierider-how did you like your contour? I got one for Christmas.

abthis01-The pole mount view looks really cool. Got any pics of the setup?


----------



## NMKawierider

Ole Nasty said:


> nmkawierider-how did you like your contour? I got one for Christmas.
> 
> abthis01-The pole mount view looks really cool. Got any pics of the setup?


The Contour is a great camera. I have one of the old 720HDs..had it for years..still going strong and have hundreds of gbs footage. All of the videos in the links in my signature were done with it. I just wanted to upgrade and between the Contour +2 and the Go Pro Hero3 Black, the GP had a better definition and more abilities. Wish Contour could have stayed up with GP. Like the profile much better.


----------



## Waddaman

anyone using a chin mount or some sort of chin level mount have a video of driving a brute with snorkels and rad relocate? This seems to be the best choice for me I think but dont want snorkels in half the vid all the time so not sure... was thinking of just putting my helmet on and sticking my phone at the end of the mouthpiece on my helmet to see what it would record but not sure if that will be accurate or not. really want to be 100% sure before I start hacking up the front of my helmet.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> anyone using a chin mount or some sort of chin level mount have a video of driving a brute with snorkels and rad relocate? This seems to be the best choice for me I think but dont want snorkels in half the vid all the time so not sure... was thinking of just putting my helmet on and sticking my phone at the end of the mouthpiece on my helmet to see what it would record but not sure if that will be accurate or not. really want to be 100% sure before I start hacking up the front of my helmet.


 
Maybe just hold it there with your left hand for a bit just to see what the view is.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I got a Samsung HMX-W300 ....waterproof and shockproof ...1080P HD 30FPS ....i gotta figure out a way to mount it on my wheeler, its got the hole on the bottom where u screw in a tripod or whatever. Got it for christmas so can't complain and its good quality and clear underwater.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

but when the price of the GPH3 goes on sale or something imma snatch it up!


----------



## NMKawierider

Cal3bCart3r said:


> I got a Samsung HMX-W300 ....waterproof and shockproof ...1080P HD 30FPS ....i gotta figure out a way to mount it on my wheeler, its got the hole on the bottom where u screw in a tripod or whatever. Got it for christmas so can't complain and its good quality and clear underwater.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> but when the price of the GPH3 goes on sale or something imma snatch it up!


Ram makes a ball adapter that has a 1/4 20 stud for that type of mount. I have two of them for slide mounts for my Contour. Perfect for what you need. You will also have to get the arm and the mount ball. Here's some of the mount ideas I have used and still do mostly.

All Camera Mount Points 6 5 12 Photos by BFFreak_2008 | Photobucket


----------



## Waddaman

Well I spent all day setting my valve lash and was going to do the camera test tonight but it started pouring rain.. gonna try tomorrow, ill post up vids of different locations and let you guys pick which you like best.

Thought of another question.. any ideas of how I can mount the wifi remote to my handlebars?


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Well I spent all day setting my valve lash and was going to do the camera test tonight but it started pouring rain.. gonna try tomorrow, ill post up vids of different locations and let you guys pick which you like best.
> 
> Thought of another question.. any ideas of how I can mount the wifi remote to my handlebars?


Velcro Strap and some Foam pipe insulation I'm thinking. But they don't supply the strap...got to find one on your own I guess. Can't be any more then an inch wide.. I think I am going for my right wrist or sleeve


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nmkawierider said:


> Ram makes a ball adapter that has a 1/4 20 stud for that type of mount. I have two of them for slide mounts for my Contour. Perfect for what you need. You will also have to get the arm and the mount ball. Here's some of the mount ideas I have used and still do mostly.
> 
> All Camera Mount Points 6 5 12 Photos by BFFreak_2008 | Photobucket


hey bud i appreciate this ....will look more into it :bigok:


----------



## Ole Nasty

Cal3bCart3r said:


> I got a Samsung HMX-W300 ....waterproof and shockproof ...1080P HD 30FPS ....i gotta figure out a way to mount it on my wheeler, its got the hole on the bottom where u screw in a tripod or whatever. Got it for christmas so can't complain and its good quality and clear underwater.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> but when the price of the GPH3 goes on sale or something imma snatch it up!


Here's how I mounted my Gshock camera.


----------



## jrpro130

Hat cam still been working great!!!


----------



## Waddaman

I went out riding again today, got to the place I was going to take the videos again and as soon as I was about to do it it started pouring rain again:aargh4:

Kind of irrelevant but had to vent. I will try again tomorrow, going to do chin, side of chin, top, and side and let you guys pick which you like best.


----------



## NMKawierider

While we're waiting I went out to check out how the RAM ball adapter worked and how the H3 looked using it. Nice to be able to use the old mounts. Check it out.

GoPro and RAM Options Photos by BFFreak_2008 | Photobucket


----------



## Waddaman

looks like it would make it a lot more versatile, especially since you don't need to buy all the different mounts and different adhesives pads.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> looks like it would make it a lot more versatile, especially since you don't need to buy all the different mounts and different adhesives pads.


Kinda happy I can still use either camera on the same mounts....or both at the same time in different places....Hmm..maybe do some split-screen stuff...lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

jrpro130 said:


> Hat cam still been working great!!!


What does the underside of the bill look like? From what I can tell I can use one of these on a hat I already have.
Amazon.com: New Black Tripod 1/4" Screw to Flash Shoe Mount Adapter: Electronics


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ole Nasty said:


> Here's how I mounted my Gshock camera.
> Cheap Camera Mount I Made For My ATV - YouTube


that is a great idea! might have to do this before i buy a ram mount!


----------



## Waddaman

Got my videos, they didn't turn out half as good as I thought they would lol. It was -10 out hands were freezing going over rough terrain trying to hold a camera still while driving and avoiding sticks hitting me in the face. And to boot, they all recorded upside down :34:. gonna TRY to flip them and post em here anyway hopefully yo can still see the different point of views if you ignore all the other crap.. lol.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Got my videos, they didn't turn out half as good as I thought they would lol. It was -10 out hands were freezing going over rough terrain trying to hold a camera still while driving and avoiding sticks hitting me in the face. And to boot, they all recorded upside down :34:. gonna TRY to flip them and post em here anyway hopefully yo can still see the different point of views if you ignore all the other crap.. lol.


Remember you will have to upload them to your You Tube or other Video share site then post just the links here. Looking forward to seeing a hand-held view in sub-zero weather...lol Better you then me!


----------



## mini bogger

i use the chest mount most of the time. check it out!


----------



## Waddaman

You will notice when I started it I was no gloveing it and hand warmers only on #2 setting. By the second or third vid it was gloves and warmers cranked lol.

Top view:

topmount.mp4 video by Waddaman | Photobucket



Side View: 

Sidemount.mp4 video by Waddaman | Photobucket



Side of Chin View: 

Sidechinmount.mp4 video by Waddaman | Photobucket



Chin View: 

ChinView.mp4 video by Waddaman | Photobucket



Not sure if they will just post as links or what.. and wow photobucket sucks for vids it went from 1080p to that.. lol Tell me what you guys like the best. and again ignore the shaking and sticks and all the other bad crap lol, there are atlest 1 area in each video where it is semi stable and shows how it truly will look.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

nice i like the very last view-video best


----------



## Waddaman

Me too, im going to make a bracket it for tomorrow. Also I liked the top view more then I thought I would. Im going to make a flat bracket for the chin and use the flat adhesive and use the curved for the top and run both, I definitely don't like the side views just doesn't look natural to me.

I would still like to here your guys opinions. also have 1 last question, what is the bottom surface area of the adhesive mounts? so I can make a big enough flat surface for my bracket tomorrow.


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah you are going to want to get a You Tube account. Photobucket is great for pics...and I have a thousand on my account...but on videos they downgrade the res to like 330 and a max time of between one and two minutes or so.

I like seeing over the snorkles and having a center-like view position.


----------



## Waddaman

I do, but I wasn't going to put all that stuff on it tho lol. So which one do you like nm? the chin or top?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i made one of those mounts out of 1" pvc, 1/4" bolt and a upside down screw and it works good! stable but a lot of vibration on the camera video (i guess i need to put rubber under it)

will try to get a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Ole Nasty

I used a couple of rubber washers and it helped out a little but no too much.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> I do, but I wasn't going to put all that stuff on it tho lol. So which one do you like nm? the chin or top?


I think either...maybe the top just because there is more trail in the view but seeing some of the bike is OK too. That brings up a question...5 snorkles?:bigeyes:


----------



## Waddaman

2 for airbox, 2 for clutch, 1 for vent lines. Ill make the bracket today then, and run both top and chin views.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Can someone measure the bottom of the flat adhesive mount for me? can't find it on the net and gotta make a bracket..Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> 2 for airbox, 2 for clutch, 1 for vent lines. Ill make the bracket today then, and run both top and chin views.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> Can someone measure the bottom of the flat adhesive mount for me? can't find it on the net and gotta make a bracket..Thanks


I can when I get home from work. Its about an inch wide and two inches long but let me check first.


----------



## Waddaman

thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> thanks man, appreciate it.


Ok, I am at home having lunch...and the GoPro Flat surface mount, although it has rounded sides, its 2" long and just slightly under 1 5/8" wide


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks nm, I went out and made a bracket that would fit even bigger. Made it out of 1/8" aluminum, looks really good for just using a hack saw and files. Just Uncliped the front mouthpiece, traced it and started working. I think I left clearances for like 3" by 2" so Ill be fine.


----------



## NMKawierider

Cool. Should be fine.


----------



## Waddaman

Got my go pro working.. except I can't update it because the site is messed up because of all the people on it.. ive been trying to update this thing for the last 3 hours and getting no where.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Got my go pro working.. except I can't update it because the site is messed up because of all the people on it.. ive been trying to update this thing for the last 3 hours and getting no where.


Might as well relax for today. They are overloaded to the max right now. You can use it as is for now. Check your lens on the camera itself for any coating issues. I and a few others have opened cases with ours being screwed up. You will need a Jewelers loom or HD magnifying glass to see issues on it.


----------



## Waddaman

It does look like there's a coating on the lense, but I took video and pics and you can't see it.. Nothing wrong with mine that I can see, its working great just need the stupid update.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> It does look like there's a coating on the lense, but I took video and pics and you can't see it.. Nothing wrong with mine that I can see, its working great just need the stupid update.


Mine works good too...just for 400 bucks I want an undamaged lens.


----------



## Waddaman

Did you try riding with yours yet? going out tomorrow still no update.. Wondering what resolution/frame rate I should run. Going to be out all day so 2.7kcin/2.7k seems like overkill for youtube+ its gonna drain the battery too early.. next step down is 1440 at 48 fps, 2.5 hours it says? not sure.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Did you try riding with yours yet? going out tomorrow still no update.. Wondering what resolution/frame rate I should run. Going to be out all day so 2.7kcin/2.7k seems like overkill for youtube+ its gonna drain the battery too early.. next step down is 1440 at 48 fps, 2.5 hours it says? not sure.


Not yet but...The 4kp and 2.7kp is probably going to capture too much data for the motion of riding. The book says it should be used on a steady location like a tripod. So that leaves the 1440s 1080s, 920s & 720s. If you don't have the update, you probably don't have some of the frame rates like 30 for 1080 and the 120 for 720. From my experience with the contour and rough trails, at 60fps, more movement is captured making the "shake" effect seem more then at 30fps. But below that...say 24fps makes for a slight choppy feel. So, try them all for short periods for testing but I'll bet you will find for riding you will like either 720 or 1080 at 30fps or as close to it as you can. The 1440 at 48 might be interesting too. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Waddaman

The 1440s color is wierd on mine completely different then all the others. I shook the 2.7 cin (no 4k without update..) at 24fps and it seemed a little choppy like you said but not bad. But got a question, you said 30 fps is good for shake.. shouldn't that mean 2.7k at 30 fps would be the same but with a clearer picture? if you exclude the fact that it takes a lot of battery and memory.(I got a 32gb class 10.. which runs out first memory or battery? any idea) IF I can get the update before I leave tomorrow I THINK with the go pro app I can just move the files off the go pro and on to my phone which will eliminate the memory (70-80gb total) then I just have batter to worry about.

I will figure this all out in time of course, just want to get some info for tomorrow so I can get SOME good footage instead of me just farting around with settings all day. Thanks again nm by the way, Christmas day and still helping people on mimb shows class.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> The 1440s color is wierd on mine completely different then all the others. I shook the 2.7 cin (no 4k without update..) at 24fps and it seemed a little choppy like you said but not bad. But got a question, you said 30 fps is good for shake.. shouldn't that mean 2.7k at 30 fps would be the same but with a clearer picture? if you exclude the fact that it takes a lot of battery and memory.(I got a 32gb class 10.. which runs out first memory or battery? any idea) IF I can get the update before I leave tomorrow I THINK with the go pro app I can just move the files off the go pro and on to my phone which will eliminate the memory (70-80gb total) then I just have batter to worry about.
> 
> I will figure this all out in time of course, just want to get some info for tomorrow so I can get SOME good footage instead of me just farting around with settings all day. Thanks again nm by the way, Christmas day and still helping people on mimb shows class.


I plan on trying the 2.7 on the Brute but even at 30fps there is just SOooo much data I expect something will make me not use it for fast motion. From what I see everywhere including here just farting around, GoPro's sensor captures so much more data then any other, that even GPs 720 is better then everyone else's 1080. I wish..they had a 30fps setting for it. The update does give you a 30fps for the 1080.


----------



## Waddaman

I did a little math with the file size thing heres how it turned out. I took 2 30 second videos on 2.7k cinematic. 1 was pretty much standing still and no movement it recorded at about 160mb. Then I took the camera and did the same but I moved it around, fast, just tried to stuff the 30 second file with as much as I could and it only increased to about 170mb.

SO, lets say 175mb per 30 seconds, that's 350mb per minute. My camera at full charge says it will record 1.5 hours of 2.7k cin footage at 350mb per minute. There's 90 minutes total before the battery dies, reaching a total off 31500mbs or 31.5 gb. My 32gb card has a true storage capacity of 29.8 gb and about 29.7 after update so, My memory card will fill up about 10 mins before the battery dies.. AKA 80 mins of footage, which really I think is quite a bit.

That is pretty much taking the camera at it's full battery and memory potential, hopefully 80 mins will be enough but.. may need to drop to 1080p or 1440 for a full day tomorrow.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> I did a little math with the file size thing heres how it turned out. I took 2 30 second videos on 2.7k cinematic. 1 was pretty much standing still and no movement it recorded at about 160mb. Then I took the camera and did the same but I moved it around, fast, just tried to stuff the 30 second file with as much as I could and it only increased to about 170mb.
> 
> SO, lets say 175mb per 30 seconds, that's 350mb per minute. My camera at full charge says it will record 1.5 hours of 2.7k cin footage at 350mb per minute. There's 90 minutes total before the battery dies, reaching a total off 31500mbs or 31.5 gb. My 32gb card has a true storage capacity of 29.8 gb and about 29.7 after update so, My memory card will fill up about 10 mins before the battery dies.. AKA 80 mins of footage, which really I think is quite a bit.
> 
> That is pretty much taking the camera at it's full battery and memory potential, hopefully 80 mins will be enough but.. may need to drop to 1080p or 1440 for a full day tomorrow.


Good luck with that. I did buy the 64gb card and plan on using the remote to stop recording during..."uneventful"...parts of a ride. With my Contour and a 16gb card I could record 9 hours total of its 720hd on that one card but the batterys would only last about 3 hours each...but I kept three with me. For the longest time I just left the camera on and grabbed all of it.. but sorting through all that video looking for the best stuff to make one video was very time consuming. That's one reason I am looking forward to having a remote I can use on the fly cause I don't like to stop just to turn the camera off. 

You might also find working with videos at and under 2gbs each much easier on the computer and editing programs....and uploads to You Tube are limited to like 2-5gb I think.


----------



## Waddaman

I stop and take a break usually every 30 mins anyway lol, vids are never going to be 3 hours straight. I plan on just making a bunch of 10 min clips. I think I might use 1080 for just trail riding and 2.7k cin for hitting pits and mud (no mud anymore..:yell: )

Got my update last night too, gp pro app doesn't let you transfer files sadly.. hopefully they will update it to allow that, then you could take a file, transfer it to your phone, and upload it to youtube out on the trail.


----------



## NMKawierider

Oh..you are not going to want to upload wirelessly several gb files to...well..anywhere anyway.

Wish I didn't have the bug...and it wasn't so cold here...I'd be out there. When I do I think I'll take my laptop to view some of the vids with different settings to see how they are.


----------



## Waddaman

I went out and got some good footage... but I have a question... Do these go pro's have a shut off at a certain temperature?? I have a really good vid of going through a technical trail full of ice at night got to the end and the thing shut off 30 seconds in?? wouldn't turn on till I got it back home and plugged it in. Plugged it in and turned on instantly, said it have 1h left?? Is the time listed battery life or time for recording??

Also What is strange is that usually when they run out of juice don't they beep? there was no beep or anything just shut off.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Never mind I thought the timer next to the battery was battery time but its time on memory card for recording.. so it must of just died :/. Debating on going back out and doing the trail again for that footage.


----------



## lsu_mike

are all of you referring to the new gp3 cam? I read that their website was overloaded with the number of people all trying to update their new cam. gopro claims it was a "host" issue..

I always shoot video at 720p @60fps, gopro hero(orig). to me, that seemed to be the best all around quality.. Like some one mentioned above, the higher resolution you use, the larger the file created(data). if you plan on sharing on youtube, depending on your internet connection, it can take a while to upload a larger file. they are also easier to work with when editing.

The average play back on youtube is 360 to 480, unless you specifically set it to 720 or 1080. 

anyways, hope everyone enjoys their new cam.. can't wait to see all these new videos. my advice would be just try different settings til you find the one that works best for you and your riding..

you can check out the vids i did by clicking the link in my sig. the ones shot with gopro, will have gopro in the title..


----------



## Waddaman

Christmas day the site was messed up.. weather it was too many people or a site problems whatever I got it christmas night easy.. no big deal.

Battery dies way before my 32gb card fills. I got to 10gb before the cam died but that was also in the cold, which is no good for batteries.

Now my problem is editing.. the 2.7k is awesome looking, but after I edit it and render it it looks terrible in comparison.... that's using sony vegas pro 11. Movie maker won't even open the files. The only editing I want to do for now is taking a little bit off the end or start, not really worth dropping the quality so much.


----------



## lsu_mike

you got me there then.. that is what i use, windows movie maker. don't know why it wont open that file.. 

and, for as mine too, the raw video off the cam, always looks better before rendering..


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Christmas day the site was messed up.. weather it was too many people or a site problems whatever I got it christmas night easy.. no big deal.
> 
> Battery dies way before my 32gb card fills. I got to 10gb before the cam died but that was also in the cold, which is no good for batteries.
> 
> Now my problem is editing.. the 2.7k is awesome looking, but after I edit it and render it it looks terrible in comparison.... that's using sony vegas pro 11. Movie maker won't even open the files. The only editing I want to do for now is taking a little bit off the end or start, not really worth dropping the quality so much.


Strange about the shut off...wonder if there is a max file size. Some on GoProFanatics talk about a shut down after a file gets to a certain size

Some programs have issues with the MP4 format. That free Cinaform Studio from GP is pretty good at trimming and doing some things to the MP4s. It does have to convert then to either .mov or ,AVI before doing too many mods but it will export back to MP4 again. Played with the time laps on the sunset this evening here. Pretty cool.



lsu_mike said:


> and, for as mine too, the raw video off the cam, always looks better before rendering..


I always noticed that too with my raw footage. Always looked better before rendering. I did try a program a while back that actually made it look better...made several passes and a few other things. 300 bucks for the program was a but more then I wanted to spend at the time.


----------



## Waddaman

I got 4 vids on youtube from yesterday, 1 was from phone though not the go pro. 

MrWaddaman's channel - YouTube

Still need to edit the others.


----------



## NMKawierider

Got a chance to go out for a bit today myself and try a few different settings and positions. Found out that 120 frames per second is a bit much for some editors...even Adobe. Anyway it was too cold to go too far and stay too long but managed to get a few clips in and put together. I think I like 1080p @30fps best, then 720 @ 60fps, then 2.7K at 30fps...except it makes really-big-files..

So, kick it up to 1080 and full screen

GoPro Test 1 12 27 12 - YouTube


----------



## Corn likker

That looked good. I would love to have some where to ride like that around here 


09 650i bruteforce 
589 tires itp ss wheels
Dynatek cdi


----------



## NMKawierider

This is the one I couldn't edit...straight from the camera... 720 @120fps...


GOPRO 720 @120fps - YouTube


----------



## Waddaman

I don't see anything wrong with the 120fps to be honest, looks fine doesn't make the shaking any worse.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the 120fps to be honest, looks fine doesn't make the shaking any worse.


Yeah not bad. Wish I could edit it. The video and the audio get way out of sync in the editor and when cinaform converts it to either .mov or .avi, it plays like its in half speed mode.


----------



## Waddaman

I tried to use cineform.. it made a 2 gig file a 5 gig file. And after waiting like 4 hours for it to upload to youtube it failed at the very end... Getting a friend of mine to help me out in a day or two or so.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> I tried to use cineform.. it made a 2 gig file a 5 gig file. And after waiting like 4 hours for it to upload to youtube it failed at the very end... Getting a friend of mine to help me out in a day or two or so.


Yeah I have Comcast Business Class and it still took almost 2 hours to upload that first 2.2gb file. I usually try and keep them 1gb or less.


----------



## lsu_mike

Both look good.


----------



## Waddaman

Is it true youtube auto reduces the fps of all vids to 30?? I guess Ill have to start running 1080 at 30 fps then so the battery wont die so fast.. Wish 1440's color wasn't all messed up.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Is it true youtube auto reduces the fps of all vids to 30?? I guess Ill have to start running 1080 at 30 fps then so the battery wont die so fast.. Wish 1440's color wasn't all messed up.


I don't know on the You Tube question but I'll look into it. I haven't done any recording on 1440 so didn't know there was a color difference.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman, your Brute sure pulls wheelies easier then mine...very snappy.I guess its 840-effect? ..lol

Overall I am pretty happy with the vid quality of these new GoPros. The file size and battery life will take some getting used to.


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks nm. It got like that after the VFJ clutch, I got 29.5s and had just epi springs and a warn out old clutch. I had all the power but the clutch couldn't handle it. Got the new and machined VFJ clutch and oh my it works well lol.

I went out today and got more vids. all in 1080 at 30 fps this time, also snow this time! Ill post em up here when I get em uploaded just got home.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Thanks nm. It got like that after the VFJ clutch, I got 29.5s and had just epi springs and a warn out old clutch. I had all the power but the clutch couldn't handle it. Got the new and machined VFJ clutch and oh my it works well lol.


Guess I'll have to reconsider the VFJ clutch mod...that might be worth the money....even with my little 26s


----------



## Waddaman

It is nice, it's not a "power" mod, but it makes driving easier and easier on the quad. RPMs stay at better numbers, smoother engagement even with stall, and take off is much much better.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Also on the battery life, It's a lithium Ion remember. So you should charge to full when you get it. Completely drain it, Charge to full and repeat a few times and it will increase your battery life.

Also I looked it up and cold weather takes its toll on draining these batteries as well. Should get better in warm weather.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Also on the battery life, It's a lithium Ion remember. So you should charge to full when you get it. Completely drain it, Charge to full and repeat a few times and it will increase your battery life.
> 
> Also I looked it up and cold weather takes its toll on draining these batteries as well. Should get better in warm weather.


What do you think is the best way to drain these batteries...just leave the camera on?


----------



## Waddaman

You can just let it sit there and record a wall or something. Let it cool down once in a while though, heat for those batteries is bad too. should only take 2-3 full "flushes" and it should be ready.


----------



## Waddaman

MrWaddaman's channel - YouTube


Gonna put my youtube in my sig too so I can just say new vids and u can click that.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice...so...how's holding the camera in the pit ride?


----------



## Waddaman

A friend of mine was there taking that with my phone, had the go pro with me for the "First Person" View.


----------



## eagleeye76

Nice vids guys! I just got one of those hero 2's for xmas and cant wait to try it out. Just got to get an sd card.


----------



## NMKawierider

I can't wait to get out and do some real ride'n and get some serious footage. These GoPros get the best detail of any I've seen....just pause any video any where (in 1080 or 720) and check out how crisp things are compared to others.


----------



## eagleeye76

I was just out playing with my hero 2 for the 1st time. How do you edit the video after its on the pc? I took some video in 1080 30 and seems like it skipped a sec or so a couple times. It was only 10 degrees though. lol Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## Waddaman

Temperature shouldn't effect the use of the camera other than draining battery.

Video editing is NOT an easy process especially for beginners. First you need a editing program, what program depends on how much editing you want to do and your skill. For beginners I would really suggest something like windows movie maker just so you can learn terms and performs some basic editing.

Once you get familiar with that you can probably move to a "professional" level editing program and tinker with settings and learn how to use it. A good high quality editing program is Sony Vegas 11 (or 12). You can do just about anything you want with it but it can get incredibly complicated. The good thing is if you master video editing you can get videos to a better quality and much more interesting to watch.

Myself I have to say im not a fan of editing.. I can chop sections out if I need to but just uploading raw footage is so much easier.. Editing using effects, sound changes adding frames etc can get SOOOO FREAKING TEDIOUS. For my now, Ill stick to uploading raw footage and only chop sections as I need no fancy stuff now.


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> Editing using effects, sound changes adding frames etc can get SOOOO FREAKING TEDIOUS.


It sure can..I don't realy do that much with mine but there are many hours in most of them. At some point I just say F-it, that's good enough...lol


----------



## eagleeye76

Thanks Guys! Wow I didnt realize theres so much. I thought it would be like cut and paste in an email...lol Just cutting out unwanted stretches of vid is all i need. I dont have the time for anymore.


----------



## Ole Nasty

nmkawierider, what editing software did you use for your contour when you used it?


----------



## NMKawierider

Ole Nasty said:


> nmkawierider, what editing software did you use for your contour when you used it?


I used either VideoPad or Adobe Premier Eliments 8 & 11. A lot of VideoPad cause it was easy & quicker then Adobe.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Do you have to pay for those?


----------



## NMKawierider

Ole Nasty said:


> Do you have to pay for those?


You can download trial versions but at some point the trial runs out. The Adobe is just under a hundred bucks and VideoPad is around 35...I think.


----------



## gtsum2

I use windows live movie maker. It is basic and fast Andries what I need it to do. Sony vega is much more powerful but also much more complicated. Lithium batts r affected by cold weather a bit, but nothing like alkaline batts or ncd or nmhi batts. I record in 1080p at 30fps since wlmm converts all vids to 30 fps anyways


----------



## Ole Nasty

For some reason I can't get WLMM to publish my vids from my contour in HD even after I've converted them.


----------



## gtsum2

I used wlmm on my contour also. What one of issues r u having?


----------



## gtsum2

Kind of issues I meant


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah..tell us more. Maybe we can help.


----------



## Ole Nasty

When I upload them to youtube its not in HD. I have the camera set for 720p/30fps. I use CineForm to convert them and it works just fine its just after I edit the clips with WLMM and publish it to my computer its no longer HD.


----------



## gtsum2

I am new to this, but why use Cineform if you are publishing it with WLMM? I take my files straight into WLMM and do it all there. When you edit in WLMM and are finished, save the project, and then on the top right corner hover your cursor over the save movie icon...it will pull down a sub menu of different specs to save the movie. Make sure you are choosing the appropriate HD format and you should be good to go.


----------



## NMKawierider

gtsum2 said:


> I am new to this, but why use Cineform if you are publishing it with WLMM? I take my files straight into WLMM and do it all there. When you edit in WLMM and are finished, save the project, and then on the top right corner hover your cursor over the save movie icon...it will pull down a sub menu of different specs to save the movie. Make sure you are choosing the appropriate HD format and you should be good to go.


X2. I don't use WLMM but most are the same in this way. As long as it can read a .mp4 file, you are good and when done be sure to select your rendering format making sure its one of the HDs and the correct frame rate. Not all can render at a mp4 format but mp2 works very well.


----------



## bigblackbrute

How long does yalls battery last mine is dead in 30mins and thats from a full charge. My kodak play sport takes way better video and last all day to. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## NMKawierider

bigblackbrute said:


> How long does yalls battery last mine is dead in 30mins and thats from a full charge. My kodak play sport takes way better video and last all day to.
> 
> fatboyz customz


Depends on the setting for me. At 1080 @ 30fps I get about an hour, at 27K @30fps about 40 minutes per battery...at 720 /60 about an hour & 10 minutes.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Man i didnt know the batteries sucked that bad in the gopro 

fatboyz customz


----------



## gtsum2

The stock battery sucks. Get yourself the wasabi charger and 2 battery pack on amazon for 24 bucks. I get about 2 hours recording time per battery at 1080P @ 30fps. Also, dont use the computer to charge the battery. It will never give it a full charge...need a stand alone charger like the wasabi


----------



## Waddaman

I get anywhere from 30-60 mins of [email protected], depending on the temperature. The colder it is the faster it dies, definitely could use a better battery but.. I have mine mounted on my chin and its just perfect dont even realize its there its so close to my face. With a bigger battery its going to stick out more..


----------



## NMKawierider

bigblackbrute said:


> Man i didnt know the batteries sucked that bad in the gopro
> 
> fatboyz customz


 
You know its not really the battery's doing, its the massive power consumption of the GoPro and all it captures & stores. The power needs are way over what most others need or use in that voltage range. My old Contour for example uses a 3.7 volt battery as well, but I get over 3-hours per battery set at 720 HD but the video quality is night and day difference.


----------



## bigblackbrute

I charge it with wall charger or in the truck. I just figured for the money it cost it would last a while. My kodak play sport was way cheaper and takes way better video. Both cameras are on the same settings far as picture quality. Very disappointed in my gopro.

fatboyz customz


----------



## Ole Nasty

My contour last all day set at 720/30fps and I LOVE the Kodak playsport, I think that will be my next camera purchase. 2 of my friends have returned their GoPro for the lack of battery longivity.


----------



## gtsum2

That's a shame really. I have a contour 1080p and have friends with drift and Sony and none come close to the video quality if the gp. I wanted my contour to be as good, as I got it free, but the vid quality can't compare with the gp. The stock to battery sucks. Get the wasabi 2 pack and charger and u r good to go. I get almost 2 hours of recording time at [email protected] on each battery. Can't ask for much more than that imo


----------



## NMKawierider

gtsum2 said:


> That's a shame really. I have a contour 1080p and have friends with drift and Sony and none come close to the video quality if the gp. I wanted my contour to be as good, as I got it free, but the vid quality can't compare with the gp. The stock to battery sucks. Get the wasabi 2 pack and charger and u r good to go. I get almost 2 hours of recording time at [email protected] on each battery. Can't ask for much more than that imo


That's actually pretty good...I better check my time closer. And you are so right about the video quality...I can pause anywhere and count mouse poo sized rocks on the trail with my GP. Un-real.


----------



## Waddaman

First thing I gotta ask is anyone know where you can safely order with paypal one of those wasabi battery kits?

Second is.. does anybody find with the hero 3 in particular the sound while driving, is drastically different than real life/ what other 3rd person cams may pick up? listen to this for example.






And skip to 1:10.




Any Idea why? any one know of a way to fix this without losing the "water proof" abilities?


----------



## gtsum2

Order from amazon via PayPal for wasabi. The sound isn't that diff IMO as there is quite a bit of difference in distance...that along with the snow can do weird things to the sound


----------



## Waddaman

I thought you couldn't use paypal on amazon? I tried it earlier and it wouldn't pop up as an option.


----------



## NMKawierider

I too got my Wasabi set from Amazon, but I might have paid for it through my Amazon account...I do think you can use PayPal though.

Well...the H3s went to a stereo sound with auto-level adjustments. Inside the water proof case its a weird sound because of it being incased and with the open back its a lot better then the originals but its not water proof anymore. I guy on a GP web site I an on talked about using gortex to cover the open back so you could still get that great sound and be at least water proof in snow and rain. Might try that myself.

This clip is with open back. Mine isn't anywhere near as...impressive-sounding....as yours Waddaman, but...and the GP still auto-cut the sound levels even on this one. Still...pretty close to the actual sound...to me at least.






 
This one is all in the full waterproof case....its kinda slow so don't feel bad if you don't watch it all...lol


----------



## Waddaman

thank nm, to me it sounds like the sound volumes are nearly the same but with the fully enclosed everything is dulled while the open is nice and crisp. Ill have to try the open case sometime in the back yard or something to see what its like but sadly I get into anything like the vid I posted the whole case will be packed with snow lol.

On a side note, Desert is soooo strange looking to me lol. Never seen anything like that in my life. Looks like it could be really fun but you could get lost in an awful hurry.

Ill check out the amazon paypal thing again and see if I can get it to work. Did you get your Wasabi kit yet? or waiting for it to be delivered?


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> thank nm, to me it sounds like the sound volumes are nearly the same but with the fully enclosed everything is dulled while the open is nice and crisp. Ill have to try the open case sometime in the back yard or something to see what its like but sadly I get into anything like the vid I posted the whole case will be packed with snow lol.
> 
> On a side note, Desert is soooo strange looking to me lol. Never seen anything like that in my life. Looks like it could be really fun but you could get lost in an awful hurry.
> 
> Ill check out the amazon paypal thing again and see if I can get it to work. Did you get your Wasabi kit yet? or waiting for it to be delivered?


Yeah the desert is different. There in those vids I have been going so long there is no way to get lost...but I always have my TrailTec Voyager GPS with me anyway. I ride out there alone...a lot....I know...not smart. Can't wait for the mountains to open back up so I can get one "Tree-trail-footage" with the GP.

On the Wasabi kit, I ordered it when I ordered the camera so it's been here a while. Good batteries..seem as good at the GPs and the charger works great. It even comes with a "Cigarette lighter" adapter so you can plug in the charger on the trail and charge batteries.


----------



## Waddaman

At the amazon check out (Amazon.com, Amazon.ca the Wasabi kit is like $45 instead of 25...yea thats fair..) Still no option for paypal just credit card, gift card, store card, checking account.

Tried ebay, prices are good at $25 or so but shipping to me is like $30+..


----------



## gtsum2

Do search on amazon for wasabi gopro and it will come up for 24.99



My bad on PayPal...looks like credit card or checking account r only options. Sorry about that


----------



## NMKawierider

gtsum2 said:


> Do search on amazon for wasabi gopro and it will come up for 24.99
> 
> 
> 
> My bad on PayPal...looks like credit card or checking account r only options. Sorry about that


 
Yeah I only paid like 25 bucks...


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Broke down and got me a go pro hero 3 today so hopefully I can post some vids soon


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTBruterider

Waddaman said:


> At the amazon check out (Amazon.com, Amazon.ca the Wasabi kit is like $45 instead of 25...yea thats fair..) Still no option for paypal just credit card, gift card, store card, checking account.
> 
> Tried ebay, prices are good at $25 or so but shipping to me is like $30+..


What about getting an amazon gift card. Don't know about Canada, but you can get them in just about any store down here. I know that doesn't help with the price, but it gives you a more secure (non account) way of paying...


----------



## 02sportsman

Poor boys go pro camera


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Hahaha !!


----------



## DaveMK1

Just a quick video from red creek this past weekend with the go pro. As I load them I will post them.

[ame="http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c162/Davemk212/?action=view&current=GOPR9796_zps833bd51e.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

shorts and no waders?? lol i know that water was freezing wasn't it?


----------



## DaveMK1

nah wasnt too bad. Would be happy if I could get the videos to load


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

me too!!! COME ON DAVE! lol most people don't, but i love red creek!


----------



## DaveMK1

Ditto brother, canal is closer but I can take the wife to red creek so that makes it easier to get the bosses permission to go riding. She refuses to go to canal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I have yet to go to canal but wen i go i want to go solo dolo cause its hard to ride and control in deep water with 2 peeps lol


----------



## DaveMK1

some videos from red creek this past weekend. More to follow. I will give gopro one thing. I flipped my brute with the camera mounted on the radiator and it broke off. It was buried about 6 inches down in mud and water with out the water proof case  Got home and was able to pull the SD card and charged her back up and still works great!!!












Let me know if the videos dont work and I'll figure something out


----------



## DaveMK1

here is another. not crazy about where its mounted but didn't think about that coming back through the hole. Tommy and I went through first then his son tried to follow us through on his honda foreman and the airbox snorkel leaked. So we had to go back through. Drained the honda and she runs like a champ!


----------

